# Epik Legend



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, I wrote a post on another forum and I had a couple of responses, but I wanted to try here. I have a Paradigm PS1200 that's about 12+yrs old. I am looking at the Legend as a replacement. My question is, what will I hear with the Legend over the Paradigm? Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra8 said:


> . I am looking at the Legend as a replacement. My question is, what will I hear with the Legend over the Paradigm?


Good question - and without measurements of something like actual measured extension, distortion, power compression, and room placement - I can't even answer it. Specs don't tell me what I need to know to compare two different subwoofers.

My advice is to always get two or three subs when getting them, so two spaced legends will have cleaner in-room response and a wider sweet spot.

There's a LOT of subjectivity in the subwoofer world and because of that, choosing based on one person's experiences is really a wild goose chase. Not only do different people _prefer_ different amounts of distortion, different types of frequency response curves, but marketing departments are really good at making subwoofers look a lot better on paper than they actually are. I like Ilkka, Ricci, and Audioholics' measurements of these things as they speak in facts rather than fantasy. 

Even with all of the above, there's on FACT you can't deny about subwoofers - they can sound different in every room, or even in the same room. That's how much of an impact the room has on bass.

All of the above said - the Epik Legend looks like it is a pretty swell bang-for-buck at its price point. But I can't make ANY claim that it'll be an upgrade or downgrade from what you have. All I can point you to is measurements and for this sub they don't exist publically to my knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

That might be kind of tricky. Looking at the specs, they are actually close as far as advertised in room response.

Paradigm was 21hz -3db and the Legend is 16-18hz in room response. 

I can't say for sure, but I'd imagine the Legend has a better box, front baffle, and probably better drivers. Amp seems to have a little more head room.

I think Paradigm makes some pretty decent stuff, but speaker drivers are mechanical and after 12 years, it's probably tired. I personally like the sound of sealed over ported.... Others like ported better.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the newer Paradigms PW's) are at 21hz, I think (been in trouble for that from time to time! ) my sub was rated at 25hz. It does have 3 3" ports and I just had the woofer repaired last year. I am, and I have all the audio forums to thank for this, hearing the dreaded port noise and the bottoming out that people talk about. Talking to Chad at Epik he did say (of course!) that the Legend will perform better than what I have now. I haven't heard any other sub except for a 10" Jamo and a 10" JBL. I was basicly wondering if the bass will be cleaner sounding, and since sealed my LFE sound would disappear.

Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You won't get any port noise from the Epik, that is for sure!

12 years out of the Paradigm and you just had it repaired? I'd say you've gotten your money out of it, it has served you well, but now is a good time to get rid of it.

The Epik has twice the cone area, 3 times the power and is probably built better. That should make up for any "advantage" the Paradigm ports might have.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

The legend should have a tighter sound. Probably less output at lower frequency's but I think the accuracy and 'musicality' would more than make up for that.


----------

